# Stand for the Dungeon Cage



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I went to Lowes yesterday and bought some 4x4 lumber to build a stand for the new dungeon cage. It was a pretty simple construction project. I used cross lap joints and some lag screws to hold it together. I used pressure treated lumber so I could store it outside without fear of it rotting between uses. It can be easily disassembled if needed. I'll "age" both the wood and the cage next. I hate the "new" look of both right now.










Blucky wanted to try out the new cage so I let him. He will not be there for halloween.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I just love that cage! It's no wonder that Blucky wanted to try it out  
That's a really NICE stand you made for it ScareFX.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Blackwidow said:


> I just love that cage! It's no wonder that Blucky wanted to try it out
> That's a really NICE stand you made for it ScareFX.


Thank you Blackwidow. I appreciate the nice words.

But that Blucky sure is demanding. I had no idea what I was getting into when he jumped into my cart at Big Lots. Three kids and an egocentric blow-molded skelly are almost too much for one man to handle.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey SfX,
The photos are not showing up. I'd really like to see what you've got going...
thanks,


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

kevin242 said:


> Hey SfX,
> The photos are not showing up. I'd really like to see what you've got going...
> thanks,


Sorry about that Kevin. Old links from last year. I edited them. Should be visible now.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

ScareFX,

That cage and stand are unbelievable!

I was planning on doing something very similar next year, but with sound and motion.

What did you make the cage out of?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very cool! I mean to copy that for upgrading my hangman gallows.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Nice job Woody! I didn't realize you were a carpenter, those look like excellent lap joints.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Is there anything you can't do?!?!?!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

How did you make the cage? How about a how to?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I would love to take credit for that cage. But it was not my creation. I had planned to make a cage but I saw one made by Eccentric Gryphons that was made of durable lightweight plastic which collapsed back down for easy storage. It was too good to pass up. You can check out the details here:
http://www.blogcrypt.com/ScareFX/454

I aged it with one of those rust kits you get in craft stores.


----------

